# Good News For Riley!



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally some good news! Went to see the surgeon yesterday for final x-rays. He is now 85 to 90% healed and can now have full access to the house and yard. He can run! The surgeon said that he will know when to stop. We still can't go to the dog park as the most recent surgery site could still tear if another dog jumps on him, but that's ok. We are supposed to let him navigate the stairs by himself, but still help him up on the higher beds. In 3 weeks, all activity will resume to normal and he said that within a year, if he didn't have scars, you wouldn't ever be able to tell he had anything wrong with him!! To celebrate, we threw his first Chuck It ball in months and he was SO excited. Tires easily, but he is thrilled and so are we!! ;D


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats WONDERFUL news Emily!
So happy for Riley and your family!

Enjoy your weekend of playing and running!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Hooray! I'm so happy to hear the good news!  If you have any access to a swimming pool or lake it is great therapy for rebuilding muscles.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That is awesome! I'm so happy to hear this great news!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Woo Hoo! Such a great way to start the weekend. 

So good to see he is doing so well. And great news for you Emily -you have been through so much and taken such good care of your boy!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! So happy for you all!! Must have felt wonderful to see him run and play again . Very well done!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah! Celebrate!Celbrate!Celebrate!Celebrate!Celebrate! ;D

Incredibly awesome news Emily. Happy for both you and for Riley.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all! The dog park has a nice pond so when we can go back he will be in it for sure. We had to trim a tree last night and had to pile the limbs (little ones that bend a lot) back in the corner of our yard. Riley has been using the pile has his playhouse all day. He stalks the pile, jumps on it, made a little tunnel through it! It's hilarious! He is going to be a energizer V for awhile!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic news Emily - so pleased for you and Riley    

Hope you are celebrating   You are wonderful parents.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I bet it's like Christmas in June for you and Riley.
The gift of him being able to play again, that's wonderful.
Is makes all the tears you have shed more than worth it.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Emily,
It has been a long road for you and Riley, I am so happy to hear great news!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Great news Emily, so glad the end is in sight for Riley ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

<- doing a happy dance! For y'alls sake I will NOT post vids.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

What a relief it is to hear such great news Emily. I'm so pleased for all of you. I'm especially happy now thinking about Riley running again and chasing balls. That I can imagine, must have been just about the most exciting moment of your life.  A big Roo Roo Roo from Ozkar, Astro and Little Zsa Zsa to Riley on healing up without too much scaring. (We call them experience spots in our household........ they all have a few from one thing of another...)


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

He had a great weekend. Now we will work on training with the boys. Riley had all the basics down, but he had so many setbacks during his first year (like pneumonia, respiratory infections, etc.), that I think we're just going to have to start over. We didn't really get to do much with Chuck either as we only had him like 2 weeks when Riley had to go down and unfortunately, it's been all hands on deck taking care of him and Chuck. So now we are going to enroll Chuck in obedience classes as he needs it much more than Riley does and use the techniques on Riley. We hesitate to enroll Riley in those classes yet, because although he can run around now, he won't be completely back to normal until late summer and we don't want to risk an unruly pup causing him to have a setback. I know, I know, overprotective parent, but just not comfortable with him being around other dogs yet. I just feel like such a bad mom because I read all of the posts on the forum and everyone else has their dogs trained so well. But we will catch up!


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't feel bad cause I feel the same way with Loke. We're defiantly behind I'm training but he's got the cuteness part down!!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yes my boys are so cute too! They are not bad pups at all. Chuck just spend his first 11 months primarily caged and with no attention, so he wants someone to touch him all the time and lets us know it and Riley has had so many problems that we have babied him thru it all. He's just what I would call defiant. Last night he still wanted to go outside at 9:30, but it was bed time and he threw a temper tantrum stomping the floor, snorting, running back to the door, all that, but he has laid down for 3 months now so he just wants to play!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Emily, it is so good to hear a spring in your step so to speak    No your not being over cautious with Riley, you certainly don't want any set backs having come this far.

I hope you are now able to start enjoying your boys and them you. Pictures would be nice in due course


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Emily1970, this is wonderful news!! I'm so happy to hear it!! Congratulations -- All of your hard work as Riley's caregiver has paid off!! ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy says, thats GREAT news Riley.....you will be up and running and causing mayhem before you know it...


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Say a puppy prayer for Riley. Getting ready to head to the vet. He has became very ill this afternoon and we are hoping that his body is not rejecting his plates which is possible. I really hope it is something far less severe, but he isn't doing well at all. Big turn around all of a sudden.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Riley is in my thoughts.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Riley is in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh Emily, If positive thoughts can help Riley, I am giving it my all. Do let us know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending prayers up for Riley


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Get well soon Riley, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Saying a prayer for Riley... You have all been through so much. I wish there was some way I could help.

-- Mary Ann


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, Emily, my heart goes out to both you and Riley. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Prayers and positive thoughts going out to sweet Riley (and his wonderful family too).


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh, Riley! Let it be something small and quick to recover from!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh no! Wishing Riley a quick recovery, hoping to hear good news soon!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well we have good news as far as his hips, those are doing ok. Bad news is that even though he doesn't think he is, the vet says he is a very fragile, frail pup right now. Even though he was only going outside when it was cooler after the sun was going down or before it was up, he is weak and has heat exhaustion which he would probably have been ok, but he also has a stomach virus. He had to have 2 shots last night, one an antibiotic and one for nausea. He also has to be on 2 different meds and a prescription dog food for awhile. His body just can't tolerate anything right now. :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure I speak for all us and wish Riley a speedy and full recovery Emily.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Poor boy! <3 I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great news on the hips. Harrigab said well. Speedy and full recovery. You're almost there Emily.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes we will get thru this poor lil guy. He is on metronidazole and cerenia. I've heard of dogs peeing in their sleep, but poor Riley was having the scoots in his sleep.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww. poor guy! At least, as you said, it isn't his new hips! After he goes through this course of meds, he will probably need to EASE back into normal activity levels, a little at a time. I know... easier said than done with a Vizsla! Hoping for Riley's quick recovery!! You are a truly stellar owner, Emily1970!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Riley is one lucky dog!
He is still here because he has a great family - Emily, hopefully the bad news are in the past and Riley will be back to being healthy, happy and silly


----------

